# wildsau-gewinde kaputt=>trick



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (23. November 2005)

Bei meiner Sau hats aufgrund einer sich lockernden Schraube hinten oa Gewinde rauskaut...mein Tipp wenns euch auch mal passiert: ich habs bei hot chili(wo ja jetz auch Alutech teils schweissen lässt...) die KOMPLETTEN Gewinde durch sogenannte Helicolts ersetzen lassen, d.h. Einsätze aus Edelstahl. Kostenpunkt:125euro
Hab jetz keine Probleme mehr, alles läuft wieder.

Wollt ich nur mal sagen wenn hier einer dasselbe Problem hat...


----------



## Rote-Locke (23. November 2005)

Moin,

ohne Hot Chilli das Wasser abgraben zu wollen, aber das gibt's auch bei uns, oder beim örtlichen Schlosser.

Außerdem weiß ich nichts davon, dass Hot Chilli für uns schweißt...  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (26. November 2005)

Helicoils sind eh besser, da sich die Zugkraft besser im Material verteilt, weil größere Auflagefläche.
Außerdem isses Material ja einiges zugfester als das Alu. Wenn ich so nachdenke: warum macht das der Jürgen nicht gleich von vornererin? ok, kostet mehr. Aber wäre ne gute Qualitätssteigerung.

grüße
Nik


----------



## Rote-Locke (27. November 2005)

Der Grund warum wir das nicht von vorn herein machen, ist einfach, dass die Kosten hierfür in der Produktion (langwierige Handarbeit) zu hoch sind. Wer bereit ist den Mehrpreis zu zahlen, der kann die Dinger auch gleich bekommen.

Macht aber eigentlich wenig Sinn, da man ja immer auch nachträglich ein Gewinde so nachbessern kann.

Wichtig zur Erhaltung der Gewinde ist immer das korrekte (nicht zu fest, nicht zu locker) anziehen der Schrauben und vor allem die regelmäßige Kontrolle dessen. Genauso wichtig ist aber auch das schonende Einfahren eines neuen Rahmens während der ersten 90 Tage, da das verwendete Aluminium in dieser Zeit noch aushärtet.


----------



## Milchmann13 (25. Dezember 2005)

Ist ein Hardride auch aus der Legierung die erst aushärten muss ??? Wenn das Ding Drei Monate beim Shop stand reicht das aber mit dem Aushärten oder ??


----------



## Rote-Locke (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

es wird immer die gleiche Legierung verwendet, also härtet auch jeder Rahmen kalt nach. Ob der Rahmen irgendwo rum stand oder gefahren wurde macht da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Milchmann13 (28. Dezember 2005)

UNd woher weiß man dann ob der Rahmen noch 2-3 Monate geschont werden muss oder ob der seit drei Monaten schon rumstand ??? Was heißt schonend einfahren ???


----------



## Piefke (28. Dezember 2005)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> UNd woher weiß man dann ob der Rahmen noch 2-3 Monate geschont werden muss oder ob der seit drei Monaten schon rumstand ???


Du fragst mit deiner Rahmennummer bei Alutech an, wann der Rahmen produziert wurde.


----------



## Milchmann13 (28. Dezember 2005)

*schäm und in die Luft guck *  hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können. Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil bei Alutech . . .


----------



## Blackholez (10. Januar 2006)

Na oder aber Du bestellst es bei Alutech - fieberst uns wartest als würdest Du ein Kind bekommen und nach 3 - 6 Monaten (je nach Auslastung) kommts bei dir an mit noch warmen Schweisnähten.
Tja dann weist Du - 3 Monate piano piano. ;-)


----------

